# Supprimer BING



## fuseesanchez (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour, 
Suite au téléchargement d'un petit logiciel, je me retrouve avec Bing comme moteur de recherche par défaut sur toutes les pages d'accueil de mes navigateurs : Chrome, Safari, Firefox.
J'ai tenté d'enlever Bing dans les options, les préférences, mais sans succès...
Je redémarre, j'éteins, rien n'y fait, il est toujours là, peu performant et invasif...
Comment faire pour le supprimer Correctement???
1000 Mercis d'avance !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Novembre 2013)

humm
et c'etait quoi ce machin?
nom, version  et sites

il se *Dé*sinstalle comment?
le truc intriguant ,voire inquietant , c'est sa capacité à agir sur tous les navigateurs

et est ce coté session ou encore plus grave coté OS 
(tester sur une AUTRE session du mac pour voir)


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> humm
> *et c'etait quoi ce machin?*
> nom, version  et sites
> 
> ...



Ah oui, je serais moi aussi curieux de connaitre le nom de ce truc.


----------



## Polo35230 (5 Novembre 2013)

Peut-être une piste...
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/macinstall-tant-moteur-de-recherche-1231793.html


----------

